# Changing Eepers & Mom's bedding?



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Waffle gave birth yesterday. She made a very nice nest out of strips of cloth and papertowels. First she also used the Yesterday's News from her litter box (including her poop), but I removed that because I read somewhere that it would be bad for the babies.

Now I wonder when I should change their bedding? What to do with the eepers meanwhile? Should I use papertowel again? And when can I put the litter box back in for Waffle?


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I first changed Roxie's bedding the day after she gave birth. Everything was poopy or bloody and she obviously hadn't moved from that one corner in the past 24 hours. 
What I did was, I moved mom into her spare cage and set up a heating pad on low with a big comfy towel over it. I placed the bubs on the towel and proceded to clean the cage as usual, not using spays or anything. I then lined the cage with Carefresh and Yesterday's News and tore up strips of fabric, newspaper and paper towels. I placed them where she had originally nested and threw in a couple strips of the bloodied fabric and paper towel strips along with the nesting material.
I then placed the bubs in a careful pile near the nest and then put mom in the cage (in an area where she would see the bubs before approaching the nest and not step on them). Then I let her be.

I hope this is helpful. And if mom gets violent (Roxie was very aggresive the first week after the babies were born) try winter gloves or padded socks on your hands. Treats for mom help too.  Good luck with your babies!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks. Waffle isn't aggressive at all. In fact, she seemed so happy and relieved after the birth, and proud, too. She's a good little mommy. She also didn't poop in her nest, she went to do it in the corner farthest away from her babies. Maybe I'll wait another day before I clean them up.


----------

